
PureScript by Example by Phil Freeman [Leanpub PDF/iPad/Kindle] - dkarapetyan
https://leanpub.com/purescript/
======
paf31
Free HTML version is here:
[https://leanpub.com/purescript/read](https://leanpub.com/purescript/read)

